# How have jobs turned out?



## inspectorD (Mar 17, 2006)

Just going through some old posts and wondering how some of these jobs have made out. 
We get some really good questions  and all of us contribute to the answers as best we can.
It would be great for anyone out there that has not updated their thread to give some feedback as to the progress or result of our advice. 

Waiting for enlightenment 

InspectorD


----------



## Aceinstaller (Mar 17, 2006)

My installs this month have turned out great!


----------



## james b (Mar 18, 2006)

i am with you 100% it nice to hear and see the fruits of someone labor . I myself have been working on a complete remodel of my house . it has been tiring considering i build houses all day then come home and start tearing down walls and putting them back up by morning.


----------



## inspectorD (Mar 21, 2008)

I posted this almost 2 years ago to the day....anyone have any more jobs besides Phatboy of course. 
And Toolguy posted some good pictures of his cabinets, me?... I just figured out a way around my picture issues...wish me luck.


----------

